# ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين



## ميرنا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

فى ناس جامدة هنا كتير من اعضاء واعضاء مباركين بس الحق يتقال الادمن والمشرفين تعبانين اوى وده موضوع مخصوص علشانهم بدلعكم اهوه 
*My Rock*
الزعيم ربنا يخليك لينا يا روك ونجوزك 
*Coptic Man*
مينا باخد حقى منك اول باول بس اصبر علياا 
*WALK ON ROCK*
فريد بحسة اب المنتدى ربنا يخليك لينا 
*w_candyshop_s*
مامتى التانية بصراحة مدلعانى يعنى لو كنتى امى بجد كنت هترمينى فى اى ملجا 
*فراشة مسيحية*
رومى اروبة هانم اختى اللى ابويا وامى مش جبوها احمدى ربنا انك اختى من بعيد لبعيد
*فادية*
دودو ليا كتير منكفتش فيكى 
*ارووجة*
وحشتينى
artamisss
ديانا نفسى ترجعى انتى وميريت وجيجى 
Anestas!a
بتلخبط بينك وبين اثناسيوس
Dona Nabil
دونا بحسها عاقلة شوية بسم الصليب علينا 
girl_in_jesus
جيرو وحشتينى اوى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1705K A T Yhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1705http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1705
دايما تعبانى حتى انا وبحط اسمك 
twety
دى بقى محدش يكلمها خالص هنعل جمعية 
mrmr120
قطيتى الشقية الهى تقابلى فار 
يا اجمل وارق بنات شفتهم كل سنة وانتم طيبين وتحققوا كل احلامكم وسنة جميلة مع يسوع 
أسد الغابة
عقل كبير اوى 
قلم حر
هو بيقول على نفسة محرر المراة بس عمرى مشفت كده 
al safer_3
بردو عقل كبير 
answer me muslims
افتقدناك يا انسر 
Athanasius
بتلخبط بينك وبينها تعبتونى
BITAR
مشرف طيب اوى 
Fadie
قرفتك بجد بس متزعلش منى 
Michael
ده بقى اندل مخلوقاتت ربنا 
oesi_no
جورج لمض لماضة مشفتهاش كنت فاكرة انى لمضة اكتشفت انى ولا حاجة 
ramyghobrial
الباشا خطب ومحدش شاف وشة
riyad
باشا
Scofield
ريمون بحس مرسوم عليه حوار الاديان 
Twin
توين كاتب المنتدى
Yes_Or_No
جدع جداا
REDEMPTION
لا تعليق 

طب انتو يتقال عليكم اية نصكم ندل بس ما عينا ك سنة وانتو طيبين وتحققوا كل احلامكم حسب مشيئتة

وافضل فى المنتدى واقرف فيكم كلكم قولوا امين 
بجد اروع منتدى شوفتة بكل ما فية 
روك بعد الكلام الجامد دة مستنية المرتب اشوفة بس وخده تانى 
وعليكم انتو الورد بقى ​


----------



## استفانوس (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

الرب يباركك اختي العزيزة ميرنا
واصلي ان تكون سنة 2008 خير للجميع
والرب يبارك منتداه​


----------



## ميرنا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



WALK ON ROCK قال:


> الرب يباركك اختي العزيزة ميرنا
> 
> واصلي ان تكون سنة 2008 خير للجميع
> 
> والرب يبارك منتداه​


 
مقلتش امين يعنى :thnk0001:​


----------



## استفانوس (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

*آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

نسيتي اسم واحدة


*girl ava kyrillos*

ربنا يخليها و يحفظها من كل شر, و نبقى نجوزها في السنة هذه


اما الراتب.. يبقى نتكلم في قسم المشرفين عليه...


----------



## ميرنا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



My Rock قال:


> نسيتي اسم واحدة
> 
> 
> *girl ava kyrillos*
> ...


لا منستش دى اصى مينفعش تتحط مع الناس العمالقة دى 
وبعدين احنا فى اول سنة يا روك ادعيلى مش ادعى علياا
مدام هناك يبقى فهمت :ranting:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*




> نسيتي اسم واحدة





> *girl ava kyrillos*
> 
> ربنا يخليها و يحفظها من كل شر, و نبقى نجوزها في السنة هذه​


 

آمين صح يا روك دى بقى البنت اللى ماشفتش فى شقاوتها و طيبتها و رقتها و لماضتها اللى مجننانى

ميرنا آمين دى بتاعت مشاركتك غير امين بتاعت رد روك ههههههههه​ 
يا رب يا ميرنا تحققى كل امنياتك و نفرح بيكى و نعملك احلى فرح فى احلى المنتدى​ 
اهدى ارق وردة لارق وردة​


----------



## mrmr120 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

*girl ava kyrillos*
بجد انتى انسانة رائعة ويارب كدة السنة دى نشوفك 
فى بيت العدل ونخلص منك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

دونا بحسها عاقلة شوية بسم الصليب علينا 
خدعووووووووووك فقالوا هههههههههههههه
 ميررررررررسى يا ميرنا وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمرررر وصدقينى الجواز بيعمل اكتررررررررر من كده .....متسمعيش كلامهم وخليكى كده احسن .


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*


مامتى التانية بصراحة مدلعانى يعنى لو كنتى امى بجد كنت هترمينى فى اى ملجا 

انا موت فيكى 

انى وسام يتحط على صدر اى ام

وحب وحنان واخلاص ووفاء

ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك

يا اجمل ميرنا فى الدنيا

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى

يارب تكون سنه سعيده عليكى وتحققى كل ما تتمنيه​


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي ميرنا*

*أختي الغالية ميرنا*
*أجمل أخت ليا في المنتدي*
*وبصراحة أنا بعتبرها أختي الثانية بعد جوجو *
*أختي الحقيقية في المنتدي بردة*
*ومعها فادية أختي المهاجرة وفراشة أختي المصرية *
*وأخواتي البنانيت ال هنا كلهم وسريانية وأروجة ومرمر ... كلهم*
*بجد أخوات جدعان ورجالة بجد في ثوب البنات*
*ههههههههه*
*تحت رئاسة الزعيمة ميرنا *
*ربنا يسمع مني ويقل منكم *
*ههههههههه*
*شكراً يا ميرنا *
*بجد علي الموضوع دة ال أنا مستحقش أسمي فيه *
*بجانب روك وفريد ومينا وطارق والكل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


girl ava kyrillos قال:


> Twin
> توين كاتب المنتدى​


*لا بقي أرسولكم علي حل *​

*كاتب المنتدي*
*والا أمير المنتدي*
*والا الجندي المجهول*
*هههههههههه*​ 
*بس بعد أذن ميرنا عايز أضيف واحد تاني*
*مشرف أفتقدناه وخايف عليه*
*أبن الشرق*
*سامي*
*أقرب مشرف لقلبي الفترة دية بعد غيابة عننا *
*كل يوم بصليله وكل كنيسة بروحها بولعلة شمعة*​ 
*أفتقدك بجد يا سامي*
*والله يعلم كل ما بقلبي*
*ويعلم ما في مجري عيني*
*أفتقدك وخائف عليك يا أخي *
*ويا رب وبشفاهة أم النور مريم والملاك ميخائيل ويوحنا الصابغ *
*وبصلوات كل قديسيك الذين أرضوك منذ البدء*
*طمنا عليه *
*انا خايف بجد*
*لو هو في ضيق نجيه*
*ولو في كرب نجيه*
*أما لو كنت أخترته عريس عزينا *
*يارب كن معه حيثما كان *​ 
*ويارب مع سنة جديدة أطلب منك كل نعمة وكل بركة *
*لكل من بالمنتدي وكل من خارجة*
*الذين هم معنا والغائبون عنا*
*كن مع العالم وأعطيه سلامك يا ملك السلام*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة *


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آمين صح يا روك دى بقى البنت اللى ماشفتش فى شقاوتها و طيبتها و رقتها و لماضتها اللى مجننانى​
> 
> ميرنا آمين دى بتاعت مشاركتك غير امين بتاعت رد روك ههههههههه​
> 
> ...


 
بعينك يا رومى مش هتفرحى بيا :smil15:
وبعد ملم الورد هبعية :new6:​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



mrmr120 قال:


> *girl ava kyrillos*
> 
> بجد انتى انسانة رائعة ويارب كدة السنة دى نشوفك
> 
> فى بيت العدل ونخلص منك​


 
اية يا مرمر احنا هندعى على بعض ولا اية طب الهى انتى وانا افرح فيكى :a63:​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



Dona Nabil قال:


> دونا بحسها عاقلة شوية بسم الصليب علينا
> خدعووووووووووك فقالوا هههههههههههههه
> ميررررررررسى يا ميرنا وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمرررر وصدقينى الجواز بيعمل اكتررررررررر من كده .....متسمعيش كلامهم وخليكى كده احسن .


مش محتاجة وصاية دى دول اشرار انا عارفة :smil8:​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> مامتى التانية بصراحة مدلعانى يعنى لو كنتى امى بجد كنت هترمينى فى اى ملجا ​
> انا موت فيكى ​
> انى وسام يتحط على صدر اى ام​
> وحب وحنان واخلاص ووفاء​
> ...


 
على فكرة الوردة دى زولتنى بس عسولة او يا كاندى ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب وميحرمكيش منى ابداا :t23:​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*




> BITAR​





> مشرف طيب اوى ​​


​​​​​​
*شكرا للمجامله الرقيقه*
*واتنمى من الرب يسوع ان تكونى *
*فى عام 2008*
*موجودة فى البيت المعدول*
*يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة*
*بيت العدل*
*وهى بيها تاخدى علاوة من ماى روك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أختي ميرنا*
> 
> *أختي الغالية ميرنا*
> ...


انا براحتى بقى جندى ولا كاتب ولا حت شاعر براحتى فى مانع 
وبعدين اية بقى حكاية رجالة فى ثوب بنات دى وضحها بقى 
احم احراج انى انسى حد بس جبتهم من المشرفين ما علينا هو العما شغال اليومين دول 
اسفة بجد يا ابن الشرق هو ده اللى يتقال علية الجندى المجهول ربنا يرجعك بسلامة ونطمن عليك ​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



BITAR قال:


> *شكرا للمجامله الرقيقه*
> *واتنمى من الرب يسوع ان تكونى *
> *فى عام 2008*
> *موجودة فى البيت المعدول*
> ...


لية معدول انا اعرف العدل على اساس انى هو كان مقلوب يعنى مفيش مستحيل فى الزمن ده 
وبعدين اذا كنت هاخد العلاوة مش عاوزاهاا:act19:​


----------



## Basilius (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> ​Athanasius
> بتلخبط بينك وبينها تعبتونى​


 
*كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا ميرنا *
*لاء... دققي في الحروف كويس و مققي عينك و انتي مش هتتلخبطي تاني :smile01*
*وبعدين انا و انستاسيا مشرفين على نفس القسم فلازم اسامينا تبقى شبة بعض عشان الوجهة الجمالية للقسم هههههههههههههههههههه*

*اتمنالك كل خير و ربنا يسعد ايامك *
*وياريت يعني رجاء ... بطلي النظرة التشاؤمية دي اللي بتبقى ملية مواضيعك ... و خليها على الله *


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



Athanasius قال:


> *كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا ميرنا *
> *لاء... دققي في الحروف كويس و مققي عينك و انتي مش هتتلخبطي تاني :smile01*
> *وبعدين انا و انستاسيا مشرفين على نفس القسم فلازم اسامينا تبقى شبة بعض عشان الوجهة الجمالية للقسم هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


انا عارفة انى هتعمى على ايديكم 
اصلى التشاؤوم مش هيلاقى حد مطيع زى :yahoo:​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> لية معدول انا اعرف العدل على اساس انى هو كان مقلوب يعنى مفيش مستحيل فى الزمن ده ​
> 
> 
> وبعدين اذا كنت هاخد العلاوة مش عاوزاهاا:act19:​


*ليه بس يا ميرنا كده *
*هما الى متجوزين مدينك معلومات غلط*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*منا متجوز اهه*
*وشاكر ربى وحمدة *
*وكافى خيرى شرى*
*وكل فلوسى مصروفه*
*علشان كده احنا اسمنا *
*ابهات ( اى ابى هاااات )*
*ايه المانع يكون اسمك ضمن*
*الامهات*
*قولى *
*امين*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



BITAR قال:


> *ليه بس يا ميرنا كده *
> 
> *هما الى متجوزين مدينك معلومات غلط*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


اول مرة اخد بالى منها الحكاية دى تصدق لفتة بردو 
لا يعم الواحد كدا يتقال عليه كافى خيرو شرة انما انتا مش كافى ولا حاجة :giveup:​


----------



## Basilius (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> انا عارفة انى هتعمى على ايديكم
> 
> 
> اصلى التشاؤوم مش هيلاقى حد مطيع زى :yahoo:​


 
سلامتك من العمى يا ميرنا باشا 
لاء... اضربي التشاؤم بالجزمة و تمردي علية هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



Athanasius قال:


> سلامتك من العمى يا ميرنا باشا
> لاء... اضربي التشاؤم بالجزمة و تمردي علية هههههههههههههههههههه


سلامة اية بقى مخلاص 
اضربة مش هيلاقى حد تانى يرحلة هيتشرد من بعدى  :999:​


----------



## Basilius (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> سلامة اية بقى مخلاص ​
> 
> 
> اضربة مش هيلاقى حد تانى يرحلة هيتشرد من بعدى :999:​


 
*لا انتي اظاهر بتحبي التشاؤم :smil8:*
*خايفة علية هيروح لمين بعدك ؟؟؟؟ *
*فظيعة يا ميرنا *


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



Athanasius قال:


> *لا انتي اظاهر بتحبي التشاؤم :smil8:*
> *خايفة علية هيروح لمين بعدك ؟؟؟؟ *
> *فظيعة يا ميرنا *


تعرف حاجة عن الحب بس الحب البشع الحاجة الى ترفضها حالفة متسيبك هو كده بظبط 

بس على مين هقتلة قريب :bud:​


----------



## Basilius (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> تعرف حاجة عن الحب بس الحب البشع الحاجة الى ترفضها حالفة متسيبك هو كده بظبط ​
> 
> 
> بس على مين هقتلة قريب :bud:​


 
*جدعة يا ميرنا ... شاطرة هههههههه*
*التشاؤم مبيجيش من برة بيجي من داخل الانسان *
*يللا كل سنة و انتي طيبة *


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



Athanasius قال:


> *جدعة يا ميرنا ... شاطرة هههههههه*
> *التشاؤم مبيجيش من برة بيجي من داخل الانسان *
> *يللا كل سنة و انتي طيبة *


لا بقى مش من جوة الانسان من الظروف الكحلى اللى حوالية:smil15:
وانتا طيب يا فندم:flowers:​


----------



## فادية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

ميرتني الحبيبة 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يااااااااااااااا رب 
يا رب يارب يا رب مشفكيش عروسه السنه دي :smile01
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ارتحتي بقا :act19:
النهادة اول يوم بقا في السنه الجديدة مش عايزة اعصبك:giveup:
وحشتنيني  قوي من زمان  منكفناش بعض 
بس  ملحوقه  خلي اول يوم من السنه يعدي على خير  وهنرجع لنشاطنا  التناكفي  قريب جدا :boxing:
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا عسل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> بعينك يا رومى مش هتفرحى بيا :smil15:
> 
> 
> وبعد ملم الورد هبعية :new6:​




لاء هفرح فيكى بقى :act23:

و هاتبيعة الوردة :thnk0001: مادية مادية حاجة وحشة :act23:​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فادية قال:


> ميرتني الحبيبة
> 
> كل سنه وانتي طيبه يااااااااااااااا رب
> يا رب يارب يا رب مشفكيش عروسه السنه دي :smile01
> ...


 
اول واحدة تدعيلى الله :ura1:
واى يعنى اول يوم احنا مش بنتهدد 
وانتى يا اروبة وحشتنى اوى
نشاطنا التناكفى اين مفردات اللغة :thnk0001:
وانتى طيبة يا دودو وتحققى كل احلامك مع ابوكى السماوى ​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=144*



Coptic Man
مينا باخد حقى منك اول باول بس اصبر علياا

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=144*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=144http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=144http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=144http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=144

هو فيه اكثر من كدا يا ميرنا اخد حق 

عماتا براحتك انا عارفك طيبة كلام وعلي مفيش :giveup:

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ميرنا 

وربنا يرتب حياتك كما يليق في السنة الجديدة ويفرح قلبك دايما

وانتي نسيتي الوردة بتاعت منتدانا  بنت البابا كيرلس عارفاها ؟؟!

دي من اجمل الشخصيات اللي عرفتها من 4 سنين وشوية 

عماتا لما تشوفيها اديها الوردة دي










> روك بعد الكلام الجامد دة مستنية المرتب اشوفة بس وخده تانى


 
:new6: تحفة


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

​


Coptic Man قال:


> هو فيه اكثر من كدا يا ميرنا اخد حق
> اصبر علياا دانتا هتشوف ايام فوشيا :smil15:
> 
> عماتا براحتك انا عارفك طيبة كلام وعلي مفيش :giveup:
> ...


بعض ما عندكم يا فندم 
وتحقق احلامك يا مينا فى المسيح ​


----------



## فادية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> اول واحدة تدعيلى الله :ura1:
> 
> واى يعنى اول يوم احنا مش بنتهدد
> وانتى يا اروبة وحشتنى اوى
> ...


نشاطتنا التناكفي يا حبيبتي تعبير مجازي ملوش علاقه بمفردات اللغه :yahoo:
ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي​


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

*ميرسي يا ميرنا وانشاء الله سنة 2008 تكون خير وبركة عليكي وعلى الجميع :94:


خذي هذه 






اليوم اول يوم في عام 2008 :w00t:


حاسس بابتسامة امل في السنة الجديده الله يستر وما يكونش احساسي غلط :t9:



*​


----------



## Tabitha (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> Anestas!a
> بتلخبط بينك وبين اثناسيوس




ههههههههههههههه
إعملي بالظبط الوصفة اللي قالك عليها اثناسيوس وانتي مش هاتتلخبطي تاني 




girl ava kyrillos قال:


> طب انتو يتقال عليكم اية نصكم ندل بس ما عينا ك سنة وانتو طيبين وتحققوا كل احلامكم حسب مشيئتة
> 
> وافضل فى المنتدى واقرف فيكم كلكم قولوا امين



كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ميرنا 
ويارب بالسنة الجديدة تحققي كل احلامك وسنة سعيدة مليانة بالبركات في حضن يسوع وامنا العدرا 



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> بجد اروع منتدى شوفتة بكل ما فية



بجد يا ميرنا فعلا ارووووع منتدى شفته ويارب للامام دايما 




girl ava kyrillos قال:


> وعليكم انتو الورد بقى


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي ميرنا*


girl ava kyrillos قال:


> انا براحتى بقى جندى ولا كاتب ولا حت شاعر براحتى فى مانع​




*لالالالا*
*مفيش حد يقدر يمانع الأخت الغالية ميرنا*
*برحتك كسري المنتدي أحرقي فينا برحتك يا باشا*


girl ava kyrillos قال:


> وبعدين اية بقى حكاية رجالة فى ثوب بنات دى وضحها بقى





girl ava kyrillos قال:


>



*لا أقصدها*
*أنا قصدي أنكم بنات ربنا بجد بنات كاملة بس ذو صفات الرجولة*
*ال هي الكرم والذكاء والجدعنة والصبر والأحتمال *
*دة قصدي*
*:shutup22: :shutup22: :shutup22:*​


girl ava kyrillos قال:


> احم احراج انى انسى حد بس جبتهم من المشرفين ما علينا هو العما شغال اليومين دول ​



*ربنا يشفيكي*
:new6::new6::new6:​


girl ava kyrillos قال:


> اسفة بجد يا ابن الشرق هو ده اللى يتقال علية الجندى المجهول
> ربنا يرجعك بسلامة ونطمن عليك ​


*ياااااااااااااارب يا ميرنا يرجع بالسلامة*
*ويكون بخير*
*يارب أسمع مننا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ارووجة (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

ميرسي ياغالية على الوردة والتهنئة الجميلة ^_^
وكل عام وانتي والاهل بخيــــر عيوني
وياارب  السنة الجديدة تكون سنة حلوووة وسعيدة عليكم


:16_14_21:​


----------



## قلم حر (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



> قلم حر
> هو بيقول على نفسة محرر المراة بس عمرى مشفت كده


بكره لما (تتحرري ) من نائب المشرف العام , و يتم طرد كل مشرفه بالمنتدى , هاتشوفي تحرير المرأه الحقيقي !
أنتي العقبه الوحيده بطريقي .
بس هاتروحي مني فين ؟
وراكي وراكي , لحد ما أهزمك و أخليكي تسيبي المنتدى , أو على الأقل تنزلي عضويتك ( بالغصب و الاٍكراه ) .
يعني : تحرير المرأه من أي منصب اٍشرافي ( هو أول الطريق لتحرير المرأه نهائيا ) !
اٍرجعوا للمطبخ , فهو مكانكم الطبيعي .
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههه
هه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



قلم حر قال:


> بكره لما (تتحري ) من نائب المشرف العام , و يتم طرد كل مشرفه بالمنتدى , هاتشوفي تحرير المرأه الحقيقي !





قلم حر قال:


> أنتي العقبه الوحيده بطريقي .
> بس هاتروحي مني فين ؟
> وراكي وراكي , لحد ما أهزمك و أخليكي تسيبي المنتدى , أو على الأقل تنزلي عضويتك ( بالغصب و الاٍكراه ) .
> يعني : تحرير المرأه من أي منصب اٍشرافي ( هو أول الطريق لتحرير المرأه نهائيا ) !
> ...


 

عايز تطفش كل المشرفات يا قلم حر :ranting:

اعلنت الحرب يا قلم حر :scenic:​ 
هيا يا مشرفات الى الجهااااااااااد :bud:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

شوف يا قلم حر انا هعرض عليك سفقة من ورا ميرنا

ممكن الم القبيلة و اخليها تبعد عن فكرة الجهاد بس بعد اتفاق صغنون 

تخلينى انا مكان ميرنا :smil12:

نائب مشرف عام :yahoo:

اية رأيك​


----------



## قلم حر (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شوف يا قلم حر انا هعرض عليك سفقة من ورا ميرنا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
كأني أنا أللي بعين نواب المشرف العام أو حتى ليا الصلاحيه بالترشيح ( طبعا السطر دا مكتوب بالحبر السري ) .
أنا موافق , المهم هي تعلن هزيمتها علنا , و أنا هاعينك ( مشرف عام ) فورا .
هي بس تعلن ......و الباقي سهل .


----------



## قلم حر (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عايز تطفش كل المشرفات يا قلم حر :ranting:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش عاوز أطفشهم ......عاوز أطردهم بس !
 
أو أنقلهم ل ( مطبخ المنتدى ) , يعني في مكانهم الطبيعي !


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



riyad قال:


> *ميرسي يا ميرنا وانشاء الله سنة 2008 تكون خير وبركة عليكي وعلى الجميع :94:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا مش غلط كل سنة وانتا طيب ويارب تحقق كل احلامك امور اوى البوكية دة ​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



Anestas!a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> إعملي بالظبط الوصفة اللي قالك عليها اثناسيوس وانتي مش هاتتلخبطي تاني
> 
> انتو تلخبطوا بلد اصلا
> ...


بطة حلوة الفاظة دى بس دى متنفعش فاظة دى اخرها معايا اكسرها


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أختي ميرنا*
> [/size][/font]
> 
> ...



امين ​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي ياغالية على الوردة والتهنئة الجميلة ^_^
> 
> وكل عام وانتي والاهل بخيــــر عيوني
> وياارب السنة الجديدة تكون سنة حلوووة وسعيدة عليكم​
> ...


 
ياريت تكون سنة حلوة اتمنى كدا 
متغبيش يا بنت روك مش هديكى مرتب ​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



قلم حر قال:


> بكره لما (تتحرري ) من نائب المشرف العام , و يتم طرد كل مشرفه بالمنتدى , هاتشوفي تحرير المرأه الحقيقي !
> الهى انتا اللى تتحرر بقى  وعلى ايدى قول امين
> أنتي العقبه الوحيده بطريقي .
> على اساس اية يعنى انا العقبة طردت كل المشرفات وانا اللى الى قاعدة الصبر يا قلم
> ...


على قلبك يا بنسل :act19:


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عايز تطفش كل المشرفات يا قلم حر :ranting:​
> 
> 
> اعلنت الحرب يا قلم حر :scenic:​
> ...


لا الراجل مش بيطفش بيطرد على طول جهاد مين يمى هو عيار طايش 30:​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شوف يا قلم حر انا هعرض عليك سفقة من ورا ميرنا​
> 
> ممكن الم القبيلة و اخليها تبعد عن فكرة الجهاد بس بعد اتفاق صغنون​
> تخلينى انا مكان ميرنا :smil12:​
> ...


 
يساتر على حقد البنات ده كدا يا رومى تبعينى علشان تبقى نائب اخس عليكى لا شريرة اهو وقع بينا الشرير ده :ranting:​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



قلم حر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كأني أنا أللي بعين نواب المشرف العام أو حتى ليا الصلاحيه بالترشيح ( طبعا السطر دا مكتوب بالحبر السري ) .
> أنا موافق , المهم هي تعلن هزيمتها علنا , و أنا هاعينك ( مشرف عام ) فورا .
> هي بس تعلن ......و الباقي سهل .


يا سوسة يا سهونة تعينها مشرف عام ده تعدى على الناس الكبيرة يريتهم يشوفو ردك وهيشلوك من على وش المنتدى شكلك هتحرر قريب افرح :yahoo:​


----------



## قلم حر (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



> أنتي العقبه الوحيده بطريقي .
> على اساس اية يعنى انا العقبة طردت كل المشرفات وانا اللى الى قاعدة الصبر يا قلم


ما أنتي أكبر راس فيهم ......اخاف تنزليني لعضو عادي , و بعدين ( برااااااااا ) !




> وراكي وراكي , لحد ما أهزمك و أخليكي تسيبي المنتدى , أو على الأقل تنزلي عضويتك ( بالغصب و الاٍكراه ) .
> لما افكر انزل بارادتى مش غصبن عنى :act23:


نفس قصة ( صدام حسين ) لما قفشوه , قال أيه , قال هو كان منتظرهم و زهقان من الرئاسه .
شكل أهدافي اٍبتدت تتحقق ,  و بدأت الحجج و التبريرات .



> على قلبك يا بنسل :act19:


بنسل ؟
طويب :t32:!


----------



## قلم حر (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> يا سوسة يا سهونة تعينها مشرف عام ده تعدى على الناس الكبيرة يريتهم يشوفو ردك وهيشلوك من على وش المنتدى شكلك هتحرر قريب افرح :yahoo:​


قريتيه أزاي و هو مكتوب بالحبر السري :t32: ؟؟؟
بسيطه : أدي رشوه علشان ( تستري ) علينا  .​ 








 


كل سنه و أنتي طيبه يا أجدع ميرنا .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك و يحفظك من كل شر .​


----------



## twety (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*

[ QUOTE]
وافضل فى المنتدى واقرف فيكم كلكم قولوا امين 
بجد اروع منتدى شوفتة بكل ما فية 
  [/QUOTE]

أميييييييييييييييييييييييين
تهدى شويه ياميرنا
وتقعدى وتركزى فى المنتدى حبتين كده
كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياقمر



> طب انتو يتقال عليكم اية نصكم ندل بس ما عينا كل سنة وانتو طيبين وتحققوا كل احلامكم حسب مشيئتة


طب بلاش تسيح علنى كده
فى العام كمااااااااان

لينا قسم نتفاهم فييييييييه :t33:

اما عن راى حضرتك فى حضرتى بقى :smil12:


> twety
> دى بقى محدش يكلمها خالص هنعل جمعية


مش فاهمه بالظبط
بس بالنسبه للجمعيييييييييييه
ياريت بس تقبضينى سريعا سريعا 
هههههههههههههه

كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياقمر
موضوع جميل زيك ياقمرنا

كل سنه وروك وكوبتك وكل المشرفين بخيييييييير
وكل الاعضاء بخييير وسلام


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



قلم حر قال:


> ما أنتي أكبر راس فيهم ......اخاف تنزليني لعضو عادي , و بعدين ( برااااااااا ) !
> 
> 
> لا خالص مش هنزلك لعضو عادى طرد على طول مانتا عارف :gy0000:
> ...


اى خدمة ​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



قلم حر قال:


> قريتيه أزاي و هو مكتوب بالحبر السري :t32: ؟؟؟
> 
> بسيطه : أدي رشوه علشان ( تستري ) علينا  .​
> 
> ...


 
دى رشوة بجد بتريشينى يا قلم وعلى العام عينى عينك فين الادمن يشوفوه الكوسة وصلت هنا ومصيبتاه دانتا وقعتك كحلى ​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



twety قال:


> [ QUOTE]
> وافضل فى المنتدى واقرف فيكم كلكم قولوا امين
> بجد اروع منتدى شوفتة بكل ما فية


 
أميييييييييييييييييييييييين
تهدى شويه ياميرنا
وتقعدى وتركزى فى المنتدى حبتين كده
كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياقمر


طب بلاش تسيح علنى كده
فى العام كمااااااااان

لينا قسم نتفاهم فييييييييه :t33:

اما عن راى حضرتك فى حضرتى بقى :smil12:

مش فاهمه بالظبط
بس بالنسبه للجمعيييييييييييه
ياريت بس تقبضينى سريعا سريعا 
هههههههههههههه

كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياقمر
موضوع جميل زيك ياقمرنا

كل سنه وروك وكوبتك وكل المشرفين بخيييييييير
وكل الاعضاء بخييير وسلام[/quote]
انا كدا بحب اسيح 
قبض اية اية الطمع دة جمعية ضد الرجل يات بنت افهمى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> لا الراجل مش بيطفش بيطرد على طول جهاد مين يمى هو عيار طايش 30:​




عيار طايش 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا تحفففففففففففة انتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> يساتر على حقد البنات ده كدا يا رومى تبعينى علشان تبقى نائب اخس عليكى لا شريرة اهو وقع بينا الشرير ده :ranting:​


 
لا يا كوماندة محدش يقدر يوقع بينا انا بس طمعانة فى الرتبة لكن صداقتنا هاتبقى زى مهية


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عيار طايش
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


لو مش عاجبط ممكن استلف البزوكا بتاعت مينا يعينى بيمتحن فرحانة فية :ura1:او سطور او نكيس على طول براحتنا بقى  ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> لو مش عاجبط ممكن استلف البزوكا بتاعت مينا يعينى بيمتحن فرحانة فية :ura1:او سطور او نكيس على طول براحتنا بقى ​


 
ههههههههههههههههه اية الافكار دى يا كوماندة ربنا يخليكى لينا :ura1:


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا يا كوماندة محدش يقدر يوقع بينا انا بس طمعانة فى الرتبة لكن صداقتنا هاتبقى زى مهية


 
يمى انا رتبة منغير مرتب هتندمى هتشوفى ايام فوشيك فيها :smil12:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> يمى انا رتبة منغير مرتب هتندمى هتشوفى ايام فوشيك فيها :smil12:​


 
ازاى من غير مرتب .. دول هما بيضحكوا عليكى يختى

لما المشرفين بياخدوا مرتبات نائب المشرف ماياخدش

شوفى مينا تلاقية بيقبض مرتبك و مدكن عليها :t17:


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه اية الافكار دى يا كوماندة ربنا يخليكى لينا :ura1:


اية حكاية كوماندة دى :dntknw:
انا من اول مدخلت المنتدى ده وانا بدلع دلع غريب مصيبة على كارثة على تحفة 
وفى دلع كاتى كانت بتقولة مش فكراة وادى كوماندة هو اية النظام علشان ابقى على نور بس:bomb:​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ازاى من غير مرتب .. دول هما بيضحكوا عليكى يختى
> 
> لما المشرفين بياخدوا مرتبات نائب المشرف ماياخدش
> 
> شوفى مينا تلاقية بيقبض مرتبك و مدكن عليها :t17:


 
الاخت بتشتغل بوتجاز ولا اية النظام  مينا شرير اه بس ميعملش كدا ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> اية حكاية كوماندة دى :dntknw:
> 
> انا من اول مدخلت المنتدى ده وانا بدلع دلع غريب مصيبة على كارثة على تحفة
> 
> وفى دلع كاتى كانت بتقولة مش فكراة وادى كوماندة هو اية النظام علشان ابقى على نور بس:bomb:​




يا ريسة بنعزوكى :fun_lol:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> الاخت بتشتغل بوتجاز ولا اية النظام مينا شرير اه بس ميعملش كدا ​




لا يعمل كدا دانتى غلبانة بس :smil15:​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا ريسة بنعزوكى :fun_lol:[/center]


ريسة 

ما علينا :shutup22:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> ريسة
> 
> 
> 
> ما علينا :shutup22:​



:new6:​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا يعمل كدا دانتى غلبانة بس :smil15:[/center]


 
لا يا شريرة ميعملش كدا وبعدين دا ليه الجنة منى اصلا حتى لو خدة براحتة :smil15:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> لا يا شريرة ميعملش كدا وبعدين دا ليه الجنة منى اصلا حتى لو خدة براحتة :smil15:​





يالا يا مينا تعالى بسرعة ميرنا اخيرآ اعترفت على اللى بتعملة فيك 

و كمان مسامحة فى مرتبها ليك

يالا يا مون بالنص بقى :fun_lol:​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يالا يا مينا تعالى بسرعة ميرنا اخيرآ اعترفت على اللى بتعملة فيك
> 
> و كمان مسامحة فى مرتبها ليك
> 
> يالا يا مون بالنص بقى :fun_lol:[/center]


 
واى يعنى منا ربنا خلقنى علشان اقرفكم اى الجديد

لمينا بس :beee:

لااء مينا علشان اللى بعملة فيه انما انتى اطلع عينك براحتى بقى عافية بقى  :ranting:​


----------



## قلم حر (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارق وردة لاروع مشرفين*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> دى رشوة بجد بتريشينى يا قلم وعلى العام عينى عينك فين الادمن يشوفوه الكوسة وصلت هنا ومصيبتاه دانتا وقعتك كحلى ​


دي مش كوسه ......دا ورد :ura1:!!
سلامة نظرك يا ميرنا .

:smile01



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> اى خدمة ​


أكتر من ( النوايا الجميله جدا ) أللي قريتها , ما أظنش عاوز  أي (خدمه:thnk0001: ) تانيه .
ربنا يستر .
ربنا ( يهد ) المفتريـــــــــــــــــ:act23: ..............ة  !


----------

